# Our cats



## The Gex Files (Nov 15, 2010)

Here are some pictures of our cats. We totally adore them!

This is Freakshow (Freaky), he is our biggest,about the size of a small dog  












This is Furball (furby), he is the cutest cat in the world. He is so mellow, jus too cute.











Next are Miaula and Canna, we got them from the animal shelter. They rounded up a cannabis facility and they also had about 15 cats, so we took 2 of them.

We have them for about 2 months and they are settling in well.

Canna











Miaula


----------



## The Gex Files (Nov 15, 2010)

Here are some pictures of them together.


----------



## warpdrive (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm not a big cat person, regardless that I had a great cat when I was a kid. yet yours seem wonderful and so cute.

I bet any excaped crickets don't last long in your house... :lol: 

Harry


----------



## Jesskb (Nov 15, 2010)

wonderful cats you have there. Is Freakshow a Maine Coon? I have two Main Coons myself.


----------



## LauraMG (Nov 15, 2010)

How friggin' precious! Those pictures just melt my heart! I want a hairless cat!


----------



## The Gex Files (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks all! I've been in love with Sphynxes since i was a little girl, they are so great.

Freaky is indeed a Main Coon, be is a big boy. 1,5 years old and around 8,5 kg.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 16, 2010)

My sister has two Maine coons, but hers are darker. Is that light form common?

I've never seen a cat like those other two. How interesting!

My sister also has a bengal. It's the prettiest I've ever seen, including exotics and large cats like tigers, etc.


----------



## The Gex Files (Nov 16, 2010)

We hear that a lot from people from the States, for some reason this color is not common there. Most of the American only know the classic (or brown) tabby. Freaky is a Black Silver Tabby with White.

Bengal cats are cute to, but a bit more on their own. A Shpynx would die if left alone a lot. They need contact with other cats or humans.When I'm home they usually follow my every move.


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2010)

Those hairless cats are just strange! Do they get cold easily?


----------



## The Gex Files (Nov 18, 2010)

We have blankets everywhere, so if they are cold they van curl up in there. Their body temp is also a bit higher than the temp of other cats. They also need to be able to eat the whole day in order to keep their bodies warm.


----------



## GreenOasis (Nov 19, 2010)

Laura G said:


> How friggin' precious! Those pictures just melt my heart! I want a hairless cat!


How 'bout a hairless rat...we breed those too!


----------



## The Gex Files (Nov 21, 2010)

I always had hairless rats, they are great.


----------

